# MRSA in ambulance fleet



## Medic112 (Aug 11, 2007)

Can anyone send me a pdf-file concerning this issue?

"Can Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus Aureus Be Found in an Ambulance Fleet?"

Prehospital Emergency Care, Volume 11, Issue 2 April 2007 , pages 241 - 244

In my country this magazine is not for sale ... depending on the international fora 

regards,

Kris
medic112@telenet.be


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you googled it?


----------



## emtmomof2 (Aug 14, 2007)

http://emergency-medicine.jwatch.org/cgi/content/full/2007/608/1

Hope this helps...


----------



## GayEMTNJ (Aug 15, 2007)

*MRSA Links*

Here are few links that I used in a recent training email to our department.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/27/u...90&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink

http://www.emsresponder.com/features/article.jsp?siteSection=5&id=5711

Firefighter close calls (www.FireFighterCloseCalls.com) also has a post with links to more info on MRSA:

http://firefighterclosecalls.com/secretPHPmessage.php?issueID=314


----------



## Medic112 (Aug 16, 2007)

Seems I can't reply under my nick,

but what I wanted to say ... gives me something to work, thx to y'a all ... nevertheless still searching the full article.

greets,

Medic112


----------



## TheWedgie (Sep 20, 2007)

Check your email. 

-Nick


----------

